# mealworm scare



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I threw a three loose mealies in Syvlie's cage & one in her dish. I woke her up to eat them (I'm going out for the evening and wanted to check on her before).

She stepped her front legs out of her hut & proceeded to gobble loose mealie #1. She then went to her food dish & ate a bunch of food & the mealie (she knows to eat supper before dessert  ). She then realized a mealie was crawling by her front paw right next to her food dish & gobbled it up. As this was happening the last free mealie was also moving under her & began to crawl over her foot. Instead of eating the mealie, Sylvie got scared & ran back into her hut & puffed up! :lol: Silly hedgie got scared by a mealworm.


----------



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Awh.
My first hedgie was TERRIFIED of mealies and wouldn't even eat them.
They can be rather strange adorable animals


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

:lol: how cute!


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol that's cute :lol: 
Imagine if we were scared by our food.


----------

